# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Dveloppement Office System > InfoPath >  Tableau dynamique dans formulaire infopath

## djso3

Bonjour,

j'ai crer un formulaire infopath que je publie sous sharpoint pour une  demande de congs.
Mais j'ai besoin de garder une trace sur la demande de cong du personnel, j'ai penser a un tableau sur la feuille qui enregistre les dates au fur et a mesure, cependant je ne vois pas comment generer des lignes automatiquement.
Merci a tous pour votre aide

PS: si vous avez une autre methode  ou ide pour garder une trace sur les demandes de congs je suis biensure preneur.
Merci

----------


## billout rm

Bonjour,

Je pense que pour ce que tu veux un tableau extensible ou une section extensible, ce n'est pas mal...

Tu pourras ainsi ajouter une ligne  chaque fois.


Voilou.
Cordialement.

----------


## djso3

Merci pour ta reponse rapide, effectivement c'est une solution. Cepadant je voulais que lorsque l'utilisateur choisi des dates de congs les case du tableau  extensible se rajoute toute seul avec les information que l'utilisateur aura choisi plus haut dans le formulaire.
Est-ce possible ?

----------


## billout rm

Bonjour,

Alors la je ne vois que du code qui te permettra de modifier le DOM de ton document Xml...

Cordialement.

----------


## djso3

Bonjour,

Merci d'avoir repondu, je crois que je vais plutot m'enrient vers du web service ( je ferais un nouveau post quand j'auraiscompris comment ca fonctionne)
comme a je jpourrai enregistrer directement dans une BDD mysql
Merci encore

----------

